# Do i need to be scared?



## Wickedwitch (Apr 24, 2014)

I am a fashion designer from london ,last time i went to dubai,'my pr company in London did some things for me that i did not agree on , did NOT like the results and they used one company in dubai to take care of me when i was there.ie shoots, location etc, i was told its all included in my retainer fee with a london pr guys that i pay monthly. I did not sign any contracts with the dubai company but hated the service so much i dumped my pr when got back, and now the dubai company demands i recoup their expenses , so seems like the london guys didnt pay the dubai guys!!!. Are they kidding me? I signed no papers with them stating the amount and service provided , aint my fault the london ppl didnt pay to them. I have a contract with the london company not with dubai one. Now i am scared they will do smth like tell the police i apparently owe them money . Who knows with UAE.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes who knows, probably best to talk to a lawyer about this and approach your former PR company too to see what's going on.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Wickedwitch said:


> I am a fashion designer from london ,last time i went to dubai,'my pr company in London did some things for me that i did not agree on , did NOT like the results and they used one company in dubai to take care of me when i was there.ie shoots, location etc, i was told its all included in my retainer fee with a london pr guys that i pay monthly. I did not sign any contracts with the dubai company but hated the service so much i dumped my pr when got back, and now the dubai company demands i recoup their expenses , so seems like the london guys didnt pay the dubai guys!!!. Are they kidding me? I signed no papers with them stating the amount and service provided , aint my fault the london ppl didnt pay to them. I have a contract with the london company not with dubai one. Now i am scared they will do smth like tell the police i apparently owe them money . Who knows with UAE.


Hi,
The UAE police are reluctant to pursue debt issues without a paper trail that proves a debt is owed. If the company does not have anything in writing to prove you owe them money - then they will have difficulty pursuing any case against you.
Politely tell them to go and do one!
They will need to make their threats to the PR company - who may have signed something showing that they had a contract.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

No contract = no monies owed simple really.


----------



## Wickedwitch (Apr 24, 2014)

The only paper i have is an invoice . Basically when i was gonna pay the retainer fee to my pr, he said i need to pay these people his retainer as he has no bank acc in the uk, i obviously did not pay a penny , but made a transfer to him via someone else. So dubai ppl have an invoice for the services that i have not paid as my contract isnt with th but with my pr. No contract no problem right?


----------



## Wickedwitch (Apr 24, 2014)

londonmandan said:


> No contract = no monies owed simple really.


What about the invoice? Read my last message.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
An invoice means nothing.
I could send you an invoice that asks you to pay me £20,000 - are you going to pay that?
They need a signed contract or other paperwork that confirms you agreed to pay them a fee for services rendered.
Without that - they can go and whistle!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Wickedwitch (Apr 24, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> An invoice means nothing.
> I could send you an invoice that asks you to pay me £20,000 - are you going to pay that?
> They need a signed contract or other paperwork that confirms you agreed to pay them a fee for services rendered.
> ...



Thank you i know that living in london and monaco lol. Thanks for clarifying
That dubai police aint gonna bother either.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah they usually don't unless you mess with an influential local and then most rules get thrown out the window for him/her!


----------



## Wickedwitch (Apr 24, 2014)

Moe78 said:


> Yeah they usually don't unless you mess with an influential local and then most rules get thrown out the window for him/her!


Nah its a gay filippino who is demanding 10k pounds


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Your only contract was with the PR company, right?

Is there anything in the contract that holds you liable to paying the Dubai people if the London people didn't pay them? I doubt it, but read through the contract carefully and see what the terms are. 

As it is you're in the UK. The Dubai end has no jurisdiction over you. Believe me when I say too many Dubai companies have stiffed UK contractors in the past and gotten away with it.


----------

